# Digitizing Training - Digitizing 101 Book



## Jt72978 (May 2, 2013)

I purchased Wilcom software and I would like to learn the fundamentals of digitizing before I start trying to use my software. Has anyone read the book Digitizing 101 by Thomas Moore? Did you find it helpful - it's a pricey book at $250 new. Or do you feel that there are better avenues for learning the fundamentals?


----------



## philipfirth83 (Aug 17, 2012)

"PUNCH" by Bonnie Nielsen is a pretty good book.

I'm a self taught digitizer, The way I learned was watching designs sew out and then understand how there constructed from the back to the front.

There's only a few tools needed really to create excellent designs in Wilcom, Input A, Input C, Complex fill and Text.

You just then need to master underlay and density


----------



## cunning_embroidery (Jun 4, 2021)

Have you tried getting it through an interlibrary loan? Even if it's not available at your local library, it may be out there somewhere (and for free)! Worth a shot at any rate!

Even though it's an older book, Digitizing Made Easy by John Deer is a really good introduction. The fundamentals, history, and basic commands of digitizing haven't changed enough to make it really outdated at all, there are just more advanced software and automation options these days. It's available inexpensively (and I think there are CD or PDF versions as well) and it covers everything from the history of industrial embroidery and why programming works the way it does to how to do it yourself and various techniques for getting better results faster.

EDIT: Ah, sorry, I didn't see the date on this post, the spam above me must have pushed it to the top. Well, whatever, I still stand by my book recommendation.


----------

